# My 16 Gordon Waterman resto



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Well she is done and home. Thanks to Tom, Justin, Rick and all the guys at the Skiff shop that made this possible 
I have a new Gordon Waterman!!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

HBFanatic said:


> Well she is done and home. Thanks to Tom, Justin, Rick and all the guys at the Skiff shop that made this possible
> I have a new Gordon Waterman!!


Even my granddaughter approves.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

very nice! Are you going to keep this one longer than 30 minutes?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> very nice! Are you going to keep this one longer than 30 minutes?


Tom told me that he is getting tired of doing resto for me.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

I need to Thank Castaway Customs for custom SeaDek


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

This is what non skid should look like


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks great John...got a beautiful Spear sitting in the garage if you ever want to trade back!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well Done, she is living up to her potential. 
Now its time to slime!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks Tom went all out on this one like I told him. It’s is about as perfect as can be. We restored trailer with new hubs wheels tires winch bunks and light kit.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks perfect!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Was this Capt. John's old waterman?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Was this Capt. John's old waterman?


Yessir. We started off with a good one owner Skiff that was well cared for. I restored Oldsmobile muscle cars and we had a saying that u must start with a good car to get a great car. If start with a pos you will end up with a pos


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

That skiff has some good mojo on it then. Spent a day on her a few years back that completely got me hooked back into saltwater fly fishing after almost a decade away. It was also the template I was going for when I planned out the build on my Cayo. Hard to find a better setup for the lagoon!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Just added a 2018 Yamaha with smart tiller and tilt and trim. Ready to fish !!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

How many HP did you rig her with? Drop a photo update in here when you can; great looking skiff.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

New 40hp Yamaha. 20 in
214 lbs.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

HBFanatic said:


> Thanks to The Skiff Shop it is nearly finished


Such a great boat.. Miss my 18


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Do you know the color of your hull? Is it an off white? I am thinking of painting my skiff that color. Thanks


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

It is actually white. It shows a pale off white in every photo of the boat. Tom Gordon said it was white when built 
I am really going to hate to part with this one.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Yea it’s a sick skiff!! Thanks man


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice, I don't think you could restore her any better. I love it!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

HBFanatic said:


> New 40hp Yamaha. 20 in
> 214 lbs.


Here she is with new engine installedi


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2018)

HBFanatic said:


> New 40hp Yamaha. 20 in
> 214 lbs.


tiller version is 223 lbs


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

HBFanatic said:


> I am really going to hate to part with this one.


Already debating selling it?!?


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Tankhead said:


> Already debating selling it?!?


No yet. May have another project in the works.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@HBFanatic What sidelights are yall using for replacements? I have the OG's from '04 and they are looking a little rough and dont want to spend hundreds on Livorsi


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

FlyCoast said:


> tiller version is 223 lbs


We weighed it at dealer just before we hung it on the boat. 214.6 lbs with aluminum prop


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

nativejax said:


> @HBFanatic What sidelights are yall using for replacements? I have the OG's from '04 and they are looking a little rough and dont want to spend hundreds on Livorsi


I don’t know the brand. They were 81.00 installed according to my invoice


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

HBFanatic said:


> New 40hp Yamaha. 20 in
> 214 lbs.


I like to see technology applied to reducing OB weight.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> I like to see technology applied to reducing OB weight.


It's called a 2 stroke.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It's called a *2 stroke*.


Gross.


----------

